# proshot tip modification



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I read somewhere that the proshot tip is easy to modify by a knife to allow other tips. What are the tips that fit the new modified spray guard


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I would love to see if this is true . It's crap that they made a new line of tips for it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Uses any rac x tips. Look at a normal rac x gaurd and make the same cut in top where tip would normally slide in. Easy peasy.


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

Make sure to made the cut so the spray tip locks down. If its loose it will leak. I already did that.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

that is a new one for me. thanks guys


----------

